# White paint for Black lights



## Mm&M

I've been searching around locally trying to find a white spray paint that glows white under black light (i.e. - bluish white like white fabrics do). 

I find that all of the neon colors and a yellowish-green "glow-in-the-dark" paint react, but we need white this year. Any thoughts??? At this point, I'll even take recommendations for brush-on white paint as long as it will glow.


----------



## justageorgiaguy

Could you paint whatever and dust it with chalk?

Or something like this: http://www.blacklight.com/items/CNAERIND


----------



## Socalangler

Look up wildfire paints. They have some really cool uv paint. They have a white/blue and a clear/blue


----------



## corey872

Wildfire is probably one of the best known / best quality brands. You might also google/search "fluorescent white" for comparable products.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*You could also check with any of your local sign companies, and see if they have any phosphorous white paints that you could purchase in a small quantity. It can be a little expensive though, but I would still check them out.*_


----------



## zombietoxin

Recently found this:

http://www.dickblick.com/products/b...gex072811139&gclid=COfB0b2Z4sACFQxp7AodiEwAzQ

I have most of their fluorescent colors and I think they are a fantastic value for the price- very bright and very easy on the wallet!


----------



## Mm&M

Thanks everyone! Ordered the Wildfire Optical White. Excited to try it, but may check out other (cheaper) options too.


----------



## Doc Doom

Not sure if you are wanting the white paint itself or the glow in the dark feature but you can dilute some Liquid Tide detergent and spray it on any surface, let it dry and it will glow under black light. It's great if you want a glowing effect to appear and disappear.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I agree with Doc Doom but you can go even cheaper and head down to the local 99cent store and find a cheap bag of detergent, as long as it has phosphates in it and use that diluted down or painted on.


----------



## Jaybo

Get a box of RIT Blueing agent from the fabric dye section of your grocery store or fabric store. Mix it with liquid starch and it makes a great fluorescent paint. It's not water proof, so you might want to seal the finish with a coat of poly or clear spray sealer.


----------



## JAFraid93

I found that if you activate a package of rit whitener (clothing dye) and mix it into 8 to 12 ounces of regular white latex paint, you can get the effect you're looking for. We had a huge black light section of my haunt last year and it worked great tied into other reflective paints.


----------



## nimblemonkey

JAFraid93- Do you have any pics of the blacklight section? Would love to see how someone else used blacklight paint in their haunt. And thanks for the suggestion of mixing the RIT into latex paint.


----------

